# Kein Bild nach Boot (Debian ohne GUI)



## Knogle (23. September 2017)

Ich grüße euch,

Ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines aktuelleren Systems, als Basis für meinen NAS, und möchte nun auch wieder Debian nutzen.

Das System basiert auf Skylake, mit einem B250 Mainboard, und genutzt werden soll die integrierte GPU der CPU.
So, bis dahin alles prima.


Ich habe mir das Debian 9.1.0 netinst Image gezogen, und wollte Debian auf eine SSD packen, lief alles gut bis dahin.
Nach der erfolgreichen Installation passiert jedoch folgendes!

Wenn das System startet, GRUB von der Festplatte geladen wird, Debian startet, und irgendwann die Nachricht erscheint mir "dev/sda1/ clean" verschwindet das Bild, und mein Monitor kriegt kein Signal mehr!
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## forenshit (23. September 2017)

Fsck beim boot abschalten.


----------



## maltris (29. September 2017)

Also auch wenn ich nicht 100% sicher sein kann, vermute ich doch, dass es nichts bringen wird fsck abzuschalten. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein regelmäßiger Filesystem-Check ganz gut ist.

Das deutet alles auf ein Firmware/Treiber-Problem hin. Debian Stretch beinhaltet Kernel 4.9, der sollte mit Skylake schon gut umgehen können. 

Hast du:

- die Firmware des Boards mal auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht
- probiert, im Recovery Modus zu booten (geht?)
- geschaut ob die restliche Hardware (insb. die GPU) vom 4.9-Kernel gut unterstützt wird
- geschaut ob du in ein anderes Terminal (Strg+Alt+F{1,2,3,4,usw}) wechseln kannst
- wenn das alles noch keine neuen Erkenntnisse geliefert hat: mal eine andere Distribution, mit aktuellerem Kernel, getestet (Ubuntu 17.04 hat 4.10, Ubuntu 17.10 (noch nicht final) hat 4.13)

?


----------

